# AbsoluTTe arrived !



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Folks,
the latest AbsoluTTe arrived this morning , it hit the mat and within 2 mins i have flipped through it .

Another great production and some great pics (my cars in a couple 8) )

*Congratulations to all who put it together *, well worth the wait 

Now to sit down , big cup of tea , a bit of xmas chocolate and a long read from front to back

happy days 

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mines arrived too


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

What a surprise to have AbsoluTTe arrive today!

Well done to all involved in the production: certainly up to our usually high standard.

But. And to me it's a BIG but:

Can someone please explain why the front cover of the issue of *TT* Owners Club magazine covering the *TT*OC National Even*TT*07 have a photo of the *TT* cavalcade being headed by an.... *R8*!!??!!

Dave


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Postie has not been yet.  
Hey Mark, is it any good?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

TThriller said:


> What a surprise to have AbsoluTTe arrive today!
> 
> Well done to all involved in the production: certainly up to our usually high standard.
> 
> ...


 Nice silver TT on the 2nd row though Dave :wink:

*Phill* well worth the wait 8)

Mark.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Postie just called and dug deep in his mail sack and gave me a gas bill and an electric bill and a cc bill and, and, Nothing else!!!! :x :? 
Still, it's a bit like Christmas don't you think. Best time is just before you open the pressie's. :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Mines arrived too


Wheres mine then


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

conlechi said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > What a surprise to have AbsoluTTe arrive today!
> ...


Hiya Mark,
Is my article on Matt's TDI in the issue?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Mines arrived too
> ...


Gone off in a canoe :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

TT4PJ said:


> [Is my article on Matt's TDI in the issue?


There is something about a funny green TT in there, yes ;-)

Dave, sorry you don't like the cover shot - it is of course representative of the day however, and I didn't hear anyone complaining that we'd got an R8 along to look at then


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I will see it in about 5 years then


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Mine arrived too this morning!

Better still.....I'm in it!!!

Well done to all those involved in putting it together.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


yes but it will be blank


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

No complaints here, top stuff! 8)


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Mine arrived this morning as well. 

Big thanks to everyone involved in putting this issue together. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


No it arrived this morning just about to put the insurance claim in  :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
Not for me yet.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mine arrived this morning  Theres an article from some guy who couldnt get his knob off  :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> Mine arrived this morning  Theres an article from some guy who couldnt get his knob off  :lol:


In my best Jeremy Paxman voice...."Yeeeaaarrrrrrsssss..." :roll:

I got mine today too!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Mine arrived too, and I have a complaint :evil: ....... New Editor; you have PM :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Good new year to you etc. 
Well, It arrived yesterday. To be honest I think this is the extra copy I asked Clive to send out so I could forward it to Matt at Vagparts for his contribution to the story of his TDI. Anyway, Super job and think it was worth the wait. I thought the best thing in it was the story about TT's and Daleks. 8)
PS. If you had bought A TT with a decent gearbox Les, you would not have had a problem with your Knob. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi all,
> PS. If you had bought A TT with a decent gearbox Les, you would not have had a problem with your Knob. :roll:


Oh come on now DSG = Daft Silly Gears. Automatics for those who can't drive using a REAL gearbox. :roll: You know they only made em for the yanks really. :wink: Real sports cars have manual shifts as we all know. :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Les,
Your almost right!
Real sports car's have a Flat six,
V8,
V10,
or even a V6!  
As for the DSG, It can change quicker and smoother than any manual. There was even a thread a few months ago about one of the Jap drifters matching the DSG against a stick shift. No contest! even he was amazed.
Think we may have opened a large can of worms again here. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Les,
> Your almost right!
> Real sports car's have a Flat six,
> V8,
> ...


2 corrections for you to the above TT4PJ

1/ There is more to a sports car IMO than how quick you can change gear or how fast a car goes for that matter. Try driving experience and feel of the car. :wink:

2/ Now whats this "WE" YOU may have opened up a can or worms :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Les,
I did try the Audi slalom at HMC and was very impressed, so much so that I sold my 225 TTR for the current one. To be honest the debate of DSG v manual as you know has been bounced around for months if not a couple of years now. I have lived with both and liked the DSG so much we replaced the shoppers BMW for an A3 sportback. Even Jackie was well impressed and she is far from a petrol head. This has a 2ltr turbo through the DSG. I have to say it works so well that if I traded my V6 in for a MKII it may well be a four pot. You certainly have less weight up front and so makes the car a little more nimble. Would still go for the auto though. :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Les,
> I did try the Audi slalom at HMC and was very impressed, so much so that I sold my 225 TTR for the current one. To be honest the debate of DSG v manual as you know has been bounced around for months if not a couple of years now. I have lived with both and liked the DSG so much we replaced the shoppers BMW for an A3 sportback. Even Jackie was well impressed and she is far from a petrol head. This has a 2ltr turbo through the DSG. I have to say it works so well that if I traded my V6 in for a MKII it may well be a four pot. You certainly have less weight up front and so makes the car a little more nimble. Would still go for the auto though. :wink:


To be quite honest I have never tried a DSG but would like to and give it a fair trial for a few days at least to get used to it. I was just winding you up mate  However you did start it :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Les,
Next time we meet on a cruise. You take mine and I will take yours. Won't be for day's but at least you can try it. You will have to give back the key's though. Also put up with the extra grunt, sound, etc. Having said all that, I think you would miss the cosy cabin of a tintop. 8)
Had to edit the last bit as I got it wrong.
Is there any other silly ass in their office today? Or just me?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi all,
> Good new year to you etc.
> Well, It arrived yesterday. To be honest I think this is the extra copy I asked Clive to send out so I could forward it to Matt at Vagparts for his contribution to the story of his TDI. Anyway, Super job and think it was worth the wait. I thought the best thing in it was the story about TT's and Daleks. 8)
> PS. If you had bought A TT with a decent gearbox Les, you would not have had a problem with your Knob. :roll:


Glad you liked the Daleks :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Les,
> Next time we meet on a cruise. You take mine and I will take yours. Won't be for day's but at least you can try it. You will have to give back the key's though. Also put up with the extra grunt, sound, etc. Having said all that, I think you would miss the cosy cabin of a tintop. 8)
> Had to edit the last bit as I got it wrong.
> Is there any other silly ass in their office today? Or just me?


OK its a deal.


----------

